# AKC must be really looking for $$$ (PHOTO ADDED)



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Who would have thought you would ever see AKC titles for DOCK DIVING???

Tito earned his AKC DJ (dock junior) title this weekend. We had a blast!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

*AKC must be really looking for $$$*

Wow!! Go Tito! How many legs or passes needed for a title?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Sweet! I have wanted to see this for a long time. I have a pup who is almost 2 who dock dives UKC, but I will love to see more events/titles become available.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! Phoenix has a littermate, Jimi, who got his DS (senior level) in August. The venue that AKC recognizes isn't nearby here though (the closest is over six hours away).

When AKC began giving titles for flyball, I figured it was just a matter of time before they got on dock diving.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! It looks like such a fun event and the dogs seem to love it


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They need 5 jumps for the title. You can easily title in a weekend. Tito jumps between 14-16 feet, and it's 10-15 for the junior title, 15-19 (?) for the senior title, so I was afraid he would get 4 in each this weekend, but he jumped in junior all weekend, so he did get the title.
It's in conjunction with North America Diving Dogs (North America Diving Dogs | North America Diving Dogs) although right now there aren't many places that are hosting events. I suspect now that it's an AKC title we'll see more of them.
The dogs LOVE LOVE LOVE it.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Who would have thought you would ever see AKC titles for DOCK DIVING???
> 
> Tito earned his AKC DJ (dock junior) title this weekend. We had a blast!


I've heard rumblings about Nosework and even Barn Hunt going to be AKC recognized sports in the future. And yes, I think it is all about the $$$$$$


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What they do is you have to submit a copy of your title from the organization, in this case NADD, along with $20 (!) and they will issue you an AKC title and you get to use the letters after the name. So yes, I wouldn't be surprised if nosework and Barn Hunt aren't far behind. Actually, I think Barn Hunt already is an AKC title.


edit to add...yes, Barn Hunt already is. Here's the page:
https://www.akc.org/dog_shows_trials/titles/



my4goldens said:


> I've heard rumblings about Nosework and even Barn Hunt going to be AKC recognized sports in the future. And yes, I think it is all about the $$$$$$


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> What they do is you have to submit a copy of your title from the organization, in this case NADD, along with $20 (!) and they will issue you an AKC title and you get to use the letters after the name. So yes, I wouldn't be surprised if nosework and Barn Hunt aren't far behind. Actually, I think Barn Hunt already is an AKC title.
> 
> 
> edit to add...yes, Barn Hunt already is. Here's the page:
> https://www.akc.org/dog_shows_trials/titles/


Oh geez, I didn't know that. I helped at the Barn Hunt seminar Stone City had. It was fun but I decided I didn't think it was in the best interest of the prey drive in my dogs to have them chase rats. They spend enough time chasing critters in the back yard. And to be honest, it really creeped me out. Now I love Nosework, it is a blast.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great - good for Tito to have so much fun getting another title  I definitely want to check this out, there is one being built about an hour from my house, I'm going to check to see if it is NADD certified. Glad you all had a nice weekend


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Even if it's not NADD, check it out!! It's a blast!




nolefan said:


> That's great - good for Tito to have so much fun getting another title  I definitely want to check this out, there is one being built about an hour from my house, I'm going to check to see if it is NADD certified. Glad you all had a nice weekend


----------



## watergirl (Apr 9, 2014)

My girl loves flying off the diving board and I know she would really get into dock diving if I could find events in our area. Besides the NADD site, what other sites do you use to find events? They seem pretty few and far between or maybe I'm just not looking in the right places?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> I suspect now that it's an AKC title we'll see more of them.


I sure hope so! I would love more events in my area.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The only 3 that I'm aware of are Ultimate Air Dogs - The Premier Dock Jumping Organization, The World's Premier Canine Aquatics Competition - DockDogs Inc., and NADD.



watergirl said:


> My girl loves flying off the diving board and I know she would really get into dock diving if I could find events in our area. Besides the NADD site, what other sites do you use to find events? They seem pretty few and far between or maybe I'm just not looking in the right places?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Congrats! Phoenix has a littermate, Jimi, who got his DS (senior level) in August.


I think we need a picture of Jimi flying off the dock posted here. He is amazing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito's new title photo:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Way to go, Tito!! I think the AKC decided to make it a title because they got together and said, "well, this Tito dog.. he has just about every title possible. Now what? Hey - we'll make dock diving a title!!" 

I agree - so much fun. For the dog AND the dog's person!!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

LOVE that photo. I hope you frame it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great job, Tito


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that now that NADD has partnered with AKC we will see more facilities offering dock diving <<fingers crossed>>.
Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Who would have thought you would ever see AKC titles for DOCK DIVING???
> 
> Tito earned his AKC DJ (dock junior) title this weekend. We had a blast!


Very nice, and I would love to get Rusty an AKC title for dock diving, but I don't see any information on the AKC site about the sport. Where does one find information, and places to test (train)?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

my4goldens said:


> Oh geez, I didn't know that. I helped at the Barn Hunt seminar Stone City had. It was fun but I decided I didn't think it was in the best interest of the prey drive in my dogs to have them chase rats. They spend enough time chasing critters in the back yard. And to be honest, it really creeped me out. Now I love Nosework, it is a blast.


I don't like Barn Hunt at all. My Brittany would REALLY enjoy it, but I don't like the idea behind the sport. As for Nose Work tho...that's one of my favorite training and classes with my pups! Both Rusty and Kerrie Ann love their Nose Work classes.

I'm hoping to begin trials next year with them. I would not mind seeing the AKC adding Nose Work to their title system


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Barn hunt is already recognized. Here's a link to the AKC recognized title program, if you click on the North America Diving Dogs it will take you to their website, and list the (very few so far) participating facilities:
https://www.akc.org/dog_shows_trials/titles/


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Barn hunt is already recognized. Here's a link to the AKC recognized title program, if you click on the North America Diving Dogs it will take you to their website, and list the (very few so far) participating facilities:
> https://www.akc.org/dog_shows_trials/titles/


ForYour K9 has a lot of barn hunt classes. We (meaning the club I belong to) were supposed to get involved in barn hunt, but that isn't going to happen any time soon. And I like Nosework better anyway. Raider and Tugg both love it, and it is relatively stress free, which suits me fine. We are having lots of fun.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sure my critter chaser would LOVE barn hunt, but it's not something I want to encourage while he's doing field work!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats to Tito! What fun that must of been! AKC keeps coming up with new titles all the time! They most be rolling in the $$


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats Tito! Oh man I hope they bring this to the CKC!


----------

